# LG Laptop stuck on Boot Menu / App Menu



## ClaxtonBRAH (Nov 23, 2015)

I've had my laptop for a little while now, and today my laptop suddenly crashed, and without me realising it crashed to a blue screen I turned my laptop off by holding down the power button.

Now every time I turn on the laptop I'm stuck on Boot Menu / App Menu, out of the four options that are there I can only press setup, but I have no idea what to do in setup that may help. I can't get on my laptop at all this way and it's very frustrating :/


----------

